# For those who like house music or if you just like music...my new mix CD within, woo!



## AFK (Mar 8, 2006)

Click here for classy audio goodness.

Woohoo! Finally completed disc 1 of 2 of my promo mix CD. Now gotta work on disc 2. :x 

Anyway, I know some of you will dig this. Enjoy! 8)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool!  Congrats!

Whew, that was a large download though...


----------

